# Tube anemone behavior



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It was staying in this way for the few hours. I was thinking it is gone.
I also do not understand what the dark red circle is around. It looks like coralline, but it is just there. All surrounding area does not have it





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

search cyano bacteria


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

derekc85 said:


> search cyano bacteria


+1 on cyanobacteria. http://www.google.ca/search?um=1&hl...quarium&biw=1296&bih=648&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you. Not a good news

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

for now, suck it out 

then figure out whats causing it


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

A pssoble reason you only have cyano around the anemone is probably because somethings in your tank are eating it or preventing it, and they wont venture that close to the anemones tenticles. you may have to stir the sand in this area manually. just use a fork to rake the top layer of affected sand outward beyond the anemones reach.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

what are you feeding it?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flame Angel said:


> what are you feeding it?


Twice a week I feed it with a few small shrimps. Mysis or others. I have it on sale now for 30

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

